# Fish ID



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

What kind of fish is this? I caught several on crickets this evening


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Lizard shad. Mullet head with menhaden body.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

River Roach (but he got banned)


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That is great bass bait. Bait stores down south call them shinners.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've always called em a red shinner..... Very good bass bait!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL Mark, not many people know what a river roach is.... But thats a big shad!!! Throw him in the live well and rehook him and toss it out near the lilliy pads!!$


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

In all my years of fishing I have never caught one, dang i thought that I had caught just about everything there was to catch on Blackwater! I figured it was some sort of envasive species.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> I figured it was some sort of envasive species.


Nope. It's a shiner. We used to use tiny hooks with BB sized bread ball to catch them. #11 hooks, if I remember correctly. Anyway. Hook em through the back and toss into Lily Pads like stated above. My father caught a 17+lb bass on one once. He had a wall with about 20+ bass, all over 7lbs. All caught on


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nope. It's a shiner. We used to use tiny hooks with BB sized bread ball to catch them. #11 hooks, if I remember correctly. Anyway. Hook em through the back and toss into Lily Pads like stated above. My father caught a 17+lb bass on one once. He had a wall with about 20+ bass, all over 7lbs. All caught on shiners and giant handmade black jitterbugs.


I stand by my local slang term for them - river roach - lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Golden Shinner. Great catfish bait when you can find them hand sized.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man they are pure gold in central Florida. You could buy a dozen regular shiners for 2 bucks a dozen, and these were called wild shiners for 2 bucks a piece. Deadly when swam under grass matts on rodman reservoir....good times


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

jaster said:


> LOL Mark, not many people know what a river roach is.... But thats a big shad!!! Throw him in the live well and rehook him and toss it out near the lilliy pads!!$


Jaster, you're right, not too many people know what a river roach is...I used to aggravate the crap outta my dad when we were fishing...I'd try to catch the river roaches for bass bait while he was fishing for bream...mostly on E. river. Small ones are worse bait thieves than sheep head.

Big ass shiner...best bait for just about anything in fresh water. I'd love to have a dozen of those babies for some deep water striper fishing right about now.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

When I was younger, my stepdad would go to Eufala and target them primarily at the boat ramp with the smallest hook and some bread. He'd catch em real quick, he was good at it. One afternoon, he caught a 13 lb and 11 lb largemouth on Eufala on back to back casts within 10 minutes of each other on those bad boys. Don't know if those are the exact ones,but they are close...


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Gold shiner in my book, awesome bait for bass and cats


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



barefoot said:


> jaster said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Mark, not many people know what a river roach is.... But thats a big shad!!! Throw him in the live well and rehook him and toss it out near the lilliy pads!!$
> ...


I have been thinking about getting some live menhaden and going after some stripers. Do you think they will be active this time of year?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We used to call them river roaches back in the 60's and 70's. Now they are referred to as golden shiners. They are very easy to catch with a tiny hook and a speck of earth worm fished about a foot under a small cork. I still catch them in Hurricane, Brook hines, and even in the rivers. Great bass bait.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep definitely a golden shiner. I use them for catfishing and net them out of my friends pond.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about getting some live menhaden and going after some stripers. Do you think they will be active this time of year?


ABSOLUTELY YES!...a 20# striper was caught 3 days ago up one of our local rivers(Not me...I know the guy who caught it).


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If they would stay alive in salt water those bad boys would be like hot cakes for Grouper and AJs. I've always called them Creek Chubs.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Kim said:


> If they would stay alive in salt water those bad boys would be like hot cakes for Grouper and AJs. I've always called them Creek Chubs.


I call blacktail shiners, creek chubs or creek roaches. I catch a lot of those and use for bait. Funny how everyone had a different name for things lol


----------

